# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  پاک کردن sql server

## vahdani_d

سلام یک ماه پیش نرم افزار sql رو نصب کردم اما یادم نیست کامل نصب شد یا نه چون ازش استفاده نکردم چند روزه که میخوام از این نرم افزار استفاده کنم و یک بانک اطلاعاتی طراحی کنم  اما کار نمیکنه و مشکل داره خواستم پاکش کنم رفتم به کنترل پنل گیج شدم کدوم رو باید پاک کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید که این همه فایل که نصب شده از اس کیو ال چی هست و کدوم رو پاک کنم تا بتونم دوباره این نرم افزار رو نصب کنم ؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

روی  *Microsoft SQL Server 2008 کلیک راست و Uninstall بعد خودش همه چیزهایی که نصب کرده می فرسته رو هوا
 در ضمن به این لینک توجه کنید 
http://www.gregorystrike.com/2011/04...erver-2008-r2/
البته یادتون باشه که شما گزینه Remove را انتخاب و تمام Feature را انتخاب کنید
*

----------


## vahdani_d

مرسی اما این همه اس کیو ال که نصب شده چیه ؟ 
از Microsoft SQL Server 2008  منظورتون همون اولیه ؟ آخه همشون اینو دارن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اون Microsoft SQL Server 2005   چیه اونم پاک کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟

----------


## vahdani_d

> روی  *Microsoft SQL Server 2008 کلیک راست و Uninstall بعد خودش همه چیزهایی که نصب کرده می فرسته رو هوا
>  در ضمن به این لینک توجه کنید 
> http://www.gregorystrike.com/2011/04...erver-2008-r2/
> البته یادتون باشه که شما گزینه Remove را انتخاب و تمام Feature را انتخاب کنید
> *


سلام دوباره 
این کاری که گفتید رو انجام دادم اما هنوز اینا مونده اینا چیه ؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

خوب یه سری از این ها Appها جدا و کاربردی هستند که توسط SQL نصب میشه و مابین Instance]ا مشترک و یا غیر مشترک است اونهایی که مربوط به SQL هستن را پاک کن (کلمهSQL دارن ) اما این رو بگم اگه برنامه ای داری که با بانک اطلاعاتی و... کار میکنه ممکن است دچار شکل بشه که میشه اون را هم رفع کرد

----------


## vahdani_d

> خوب یه سری از این ها Appها جدا و کاربردی هستند که توسط SQL نصب میشه و مابین Instance]ا مشترک و یا غیر مشترک است اونهایی که مربوط به SQL هستن را پاک کن (کلمهSQL دارن ) اما این رو بگم اگه برنامه ای داری که با بانک اطلاعاتی و... کار میکنه ممکن است دچار شکل بشه که میشه اون را هم رفع کرد


اگه بخوام الان نصب کنم اینا هم بمونه مشکلی نداره ؟ یا حتما اینا باید پاک بشه ؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

موقع نصب بررسی میشه اگه مشکلی نداشته باشه استفاده میشه و گرنه سعی در Repair می کنه اما پیشنهادم برای یه نصب Safe این است که پاک شون کنی
موفق باشی

----------

